# DVD/VHS Recorder combo



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking for a DVD/VHS Recorder combo


Saw the DVR620 on websites,but seem people gave bad reviews for this product
and some people say that Toshiba doesn't even support this model any more
when they phoned Toshiba support. It must be a really bad then when they won't even support it. L.O.L.

Any better alternatives for this DVD/VHS Recorder combo ?

Price range from $200 to $250 Cdn. ?

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are numerous still available: Amazon.com: DVD-VCR Combos

With that said, quality has always been mediocre. It mostly depends on how it will be used. And many have quirks, such as needing seperate cabling for VHS and DVD playback. I always recommend buying seperate components over combo units (of any type).


----------

